# Initial members



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Most of the initial members are no longer involved or participating in this forum and they have good reasons 
At the time here was the place to know where the fish was biting , the place to get best price on bait and tackles and yes fight fishing spots threaten to be closed due to bad behavior, although we failed to save North Beach and the next soon will be Jonas Green 
I heard the best place to fish is Town Creek Solomon Island $10 for 12 hrs opens 5 pm on Thursday to Sundays ,still to cheap should be $20 keeps those folks out
This was our recommendation to NB or $300 SEASON membership club


----------



## Dave.b (Aug 29, 2013)

supercast said:


> Most of the initial members are no longer involved or participating in this forum and they have good reasons
> At the time here was the place to know where the fish was biting , the place to get best price on bait and tackles and yes fight fishing spots threaten to be closed due to bad behavior, although we failed to save North Beach and the next soon will be Jonas Green
> I heard the best place to fish is Town Creek Solomon Island $10 for 12 hrs opens 5 pm on Thursday to Sundays ,still to cheap should be $20 keeps those folks out
> This was our recommendation to NB or $300 SEASON membership club


After talking with the owner on Saturday, I do not believe he will tolerate the nonsense that goes on at North Beach. People should know they ARE on candid camera while at Town Creek.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

as long as you have the public pier at solomons which is across the river, TC will never be like NB !!!


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

300 to fish tc.
Kinda confused.
State parks only charge 75 for a yearly pass.


----------



## Dave.b (Aug 29, 2013)

earl of DC said:


> as long as you have the public pier at solomons which is across the river, TC will never be like NB !!!


Totally agree. Now only if the state would administer a comparable per person fee at the Burton piers...it might put a dent in the amount of knuckleheads screwing that place up. But then again, it didn't do anything to stop the crap at Matapeake.


----------



## Dave.b (Aug 29, 2013)

Hueski said:


> 300 to fish tc.
> Kinda confused.
> State parks only charge 75 for a yearly pass.


I believe the mentioned $300 was for NB, and yeah that is pretty steep.


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

Still good fishing in nb just got rid of the bull.... but in doing so it cost us the ability to fish all night and use of the upper deck which us locals are trying to change


----------



## Dave.b (Aug 29, 2013)

timekeeper said:


> Still good fishing in nb just got rid of the bull.... but in doing so it cost us the ability to fish all night and use of the upper deck which us locals are trying to change


I hope you're successful getting the pier back to the way you want it. It sucks when the dregs ruin a good spot.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Talk to George at Tyler and he will tell you his business sales fell alot I hope the locals will fight to get fishing going at nb again


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

One of the reason that many of us stop sharing sweet spot and fishing report is because of lurkers. Once you tell your spot here, you will never again fish there.


----------



## Dave.b (Aug 29, 2013)

terpfan said:


> One of the reason that many of us stop sharing sweet spot and fishing report is because of lurkers. Once you tell your spot here, you will never again fish there.


Truth. My brother and I had a superb Crappie spot @ Loch Raven that many people did not fish. The word got out, now the spot is over fished and barren. People even went so far to remove brush piles to make it easier for the bass fishermen to cast around the trees. It was a great place for a while.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Spot burners are the modern horse thieves, and should be hung.
There are no more secrets in the internet age.
Satellite maps at your finger tips, GPS on phones, etc, nothing is safe.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Your all to close to Baltimore Washington area. Peace on earth on the Eastern Shore.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

dena said:


> Spot burners are the modern horse thieves, and should be hung.
> There are no more secrets in the internet age.
> Satellite maps at your finger tips, GPS on phones, etc, nothing is safe.


Yup! No more secret spots anymore. The only secret we can keep is not letting people know if it's biting or not. 

Everyone! Off to town creek!!! party time...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Twinkies said:


> Yup! No more secret spots anymore. The only secret we can keep is not letting people know if it's biting or not.
> 
> Everyone! Off to town creek!!! party time...


Sure there are. That's why I don't post any reports.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

They will eventually find it. There's probably several Pokeman lurking there already. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

Dave.b said:


> Truth. My brother and I had a superb Crappie spot @ Loch Raven that many people did not fish. The word got out, now the spot is over fished and barren. People even went so far to remove brush piles to make it easier for the bass fishermen to cast around the trees. It was a great place for a while.


Sounds a little weird to me. Bass fishermen are always looking for cover to fish. Taking the brush piles out would be counterproductive for them.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

Twinkies said:


> Yup! No more secret spots anymore. The only secret we can keep is not letting people know if it's biting or not.
> 
> Everyone! Off to town creek!!! party time...


Hey, that's not very nice!!!! Can you make an exception for out of towners?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

BasserJim said:


> Hey, that's not very nice!!!! Can you make an exception for out of towners?


The few spots I fish are clean with very few others fishing there. I'd like to keep it that way. As far as out of towners are concerned they can get their info the same way I do when fishing a different state - call the local tackle shops.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

catman said:


> The few spots I fish are clean with very few others fishing there. I'd like to keep it that way. As far as out of towners are concerned they can get their info the same way I do when fishing a different state - call the local tackle shops.


Letting a couple of bad apples spoil the whole bunch?

I realize that non-locals can trash the place, deal with it here on the river.... But there are a few of us who are good, who want to be able to enjoy our vacation and feel a tug on the line without having to spend all week learning.

You're telling me you've never once asked a local about the fishing?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm not concerned with someone catching all the fish because that's never going to happen. My concern is people trashing the spot. Jim you being from out of town you probably couldn't find my spots even if I told you. That being said I'd be more that happy to take you fishing with me.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

catman said:


> I'm not concerned with someone catching all the fish because that's never going to happen. My concern is people trashing the spot. Jim you being from out of town you probably couldn't find my spots even if I told you. That being said I'd be more that happy to take you fishing with me.


Don't count on that. I've got a pretty astute sense of direction. Ask anyone ....... Except my wife.

I would take you up on that.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

My first saltwater fishing experience in the area consisted of me with a 12' conventional ugly stick at North Beach and a black deep sea type conventional reel. TurboAndy and other NB regulars quickly convinced me to get an Abu and the fun began. That was back before there were two thousand people fishing at every public fishing spot in Maryland.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

dena said:


> Spot burners are the modern horse thieves, and should be hung.
> There are no more secrets in the internet age.
> Satellite maps at your finger tips, GPS on phones, etc, nothing is safe.


Secret is to have access to a boat, hard to have someone follow you on foot or by car......

Before the internet. I spent a good amount of time fishing the Potomac during the spring run of Rock, mostly in the Fletchers area up to just above Chain Bridge. Rowing Fletcher boats around, mostly by myself.

Started in the late 1960's and there were plenty of folks there before me.

I also spent a lot of time fishing the Bay Bridge for Rock later into the summer and fall, with a close friend who owned a Bay boat.

For the Bay Bridge area, we had the most success live lining Spot and Croaker for Rock.

We used Grass Shrimp for bait for the Croakers and Spot, we would anchor up towards the middle of the span, not in the main channel.

On occasion a 5-10 pound Rock would hit the grass shrimp and size 6 hook.

Here is a *secret spot* perhaps no one knows about. Directly off the Alexandria Public Dock on the Potomac, there was a discharge pipe from the old power plant that ended up around 400 yards off the dock in midstream. 

This discharge pipe created a distinct deep narrow channel in an other wise somewhat shallow flat area. Channel was around 6-8 feet deep and the flats were 4 feet deep during fishable times of water flow on the Potomac.

You had to have a depth finder, and when you marked the channel, you anchored upstream of it, and dropped over fresh cut Herring.

Spring/Summer/Fall/Winter you were going to get bowed up to Rock and large Catfish in that discharge channel, once the tide started to drop and the fish turned on.

We kept it a secret when we were fishing, never saw another boat anchored there, the boats were too busy heading to more well know areas. If a boat was passing and we were hooked up, we lowered the rods and waved to the passing boats and pretended nothing big was struggling at the end of the line.

With the Power Plant shut down, the channel may have silted up.....or it may still be the motherload..... It may be that I will never get back there, having moved from the DC area.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Garboman... This is Pier and Surf. I would not get on a boat even if there were 50 pound stripers were biting every second. Dramamine does not help either.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

Twinkies said:


> Garboman... This is Pier and Surf. I would not get on a boat even if there were 50 pound stripers were biting every second. Dramamine does not help either.


Just because it's Pier and Surf doesn't preclude the membership from having other interests.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Then the secrets out. Go buy a boat! Good advice.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I think he means he get sea sick. I hope that is what he meant. Nothing wrong with boat fishing reports.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Twinkies said:


> Garboman... This is Pier and Surf. I would not get on a boat even if there were 50 pound stripers were biting every second. Dramamine does not help either.


Scopolamine is your answer to sea sickness....it works! 

By prescription from your doctor only. 1 patch cost around $20, will last 3 days out at sea. I cut em in half for a full day headboat trip.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Twinkies said:


> Garboman... This is Pier and Surf. I would not get on a boat even if there were 50 pound stripers were biting every second. Dramamine does not help either.


Sorry you can't experience this type of fishery, I thought this site was about fishing. Some of my best days fishing were in boats, fished in commercial boats, to me whether it was with a rod and reel or 1000 yards of gill nets...it was fishing.

I was on a 55 foot Hatteras Sport-fisherman I had chartered one January back in early 2000's (Pretty Nags Head bartender had refused to go out with me so I decided to make an investment in our future), we set out of Hatteras Inlet trolling to to the Rock Pile in search of Blue fin tuna, Blue fin were not home so Captain asked our group if we wanted to try for Stripers on Diamond Shoals.

The Red Head and Mrs. Red Head were aboard and being fishermen we all agreed to head inshore.

When we got the shoals, the shoals were in an uproar.... the waves were bumping and rocking that boat back and forth with a violent 30 degree list, a young woman on her first trip offshore got ill.

The other more important part of this tale, is that for 5 miles in every direction, Gannets were diving on a massive school of Fatback, it was incredible the size and scope of this event, I have never seen so many birds on so many fish.

Under the Fatback were all the wintering Stripers, and I mean all of them (fish-finder on the Boat was blacked out entirely) and we proceed to hook up to a 15-25 pound striper every time we dropped a 7 inch rebel plug overboard.

The young lady who had gotten sick, after she had finished with her puking, gamely manned one of the rods and caught her very first fish...a 20 pound Striper....another Secret Spot...Diamond Shoals in January. You don't even have to buy the boat, just rent one.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

The structure in the Potomac still exists but just no warm water discharge. Early 2000s boat and beach were epic on the D shoals and point. Not just bunker and rockfish but you could see dolphins and whales busting the surface as well with other large grey and blue predators mixed in. Best evening ever with 11 over 20 lbs from the point. Pot is the best remedy for sea sickness, get that prescription.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There was still a discharge from the power plant about a mile north of the docks when I lived in Old Town a few years ago. That whole stretch of river from the Wilson Bridge up to Chain Bridge is loaded with big stripers every spring headed up to spawn...just wish it was legal to do C&R for them. You're not kidding about Fletcher's--I have a buddy who fishes the shad run up there tell me how many times he's been reeling in a shad only to see a mouth the size of a five gallon bucket suck the thing off the hook at the surface right before he could pull it up.

I remember Clyde telling me when I first moved there in 2010 that Founders Park was a killer spot for stripers "just make sure you're packing...that area is shady." Couldn't help but laugh and tell him it had gentrified like crazy since he was there god knows how many decades before.

Oh and supercast, I'm about as initial as initial members get


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tip CYT. I'll keep that in mind.

Well, I catch my striper limit everyday from shore. So I don't need to waste my money for charters or boats. Sometime I catch a dozen keepers in less than an hour. My entire freezer box is completely filled stripers. Even my friends don't want anymore. 

Muahahahahaha


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Twinkies said:


> Thanks for the tip CYT. I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> Well, I catch my striper limit everyday from shore. So I don't need to waste my money for charters or boats. Sometime I catch a dozen keepers in less than an hour. My entire freezer box is completely filled stripers. Even my friends don't want anymore.
> 
> Muahahahahaha


You must be a great fisherman.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

There are sooooo much stripers out there, they practically jump into your lap. Anyone with a tree branch and some string can catch them.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Lipyourown said:


> The structure in the Potomac still exists but just no warm water discharge. Early 2000s boat and beach were epic on the D shoals and point. Not just bunker and rockfish but you could see dolphins and whales busting the surface as well with other large grey and blue predators mixed in. Best evening ever with 11 over 20 lbs from the point. Pot is the best remedy for sea sickness, get that prescription.


if only it was still like that down there in january.......................you sure that empty rolling papers package wasn't yours???????


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Twinkies said:


> ....Well, I catch my striper limit everyday from shore. So I don't need to waste my money for charters or boats. Sometime I catch a dozen keepers in less than an hour. My entire freezer box is completely filled stripers. Even my friends don't want anymore.
> 
> Muahahahahaha


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

catman said:


>


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


>


 x2


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Twinkies said:


> Thanks for the tip CYT. I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> Well, I catch my striper limit everyday from shore. So I don't need to waste my money for charters or boats. Sometime I catch a dozen keepers in less than an hour. My entire freezer box is completely filled stripers. Even my friends don't want anymore.
> 
> Muahahahahaha


Hey I'm one of those older users, from back in the day and I can say that you can catch your limit from shore everyday. One of the younger generation here, is a fishing machine. He has em dialed in. As a future officer in the Navy he has put in the time on the water to become an "expert" for his neck of the woods. He doesn't post much anymore because of the negativity from some of our users.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Big Rad said:


> Hey I'm one of those older users, from back in the day and I can say that you can catch your limit from shore everyday. One of the younger generation here, is a fishing machine. He has em dialed in. As a future officer in the Navy he has put in the time on the water to become an "expert" for his neck of the woods. He doesn't post much anymore because of the negativity from some of our users.


 I think he is stationed in Va. Beach area now. He had it made fishing from Naval Academy grounds. Very good fisherman. Hey Brian, let us know how your doing. PS. If your lucky to have a good spot, or permission to fish a good spot/area from shore, you could catch rock fish and perch almost every day. IMO.


----------

